# What if...



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

You accidentally shot a 7mm-08 round out of a .308? What happens? Anyone have any idea how dramatic it would be?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

It wouldn't be very exciting. You might even be on the paper at 100 yards. My great grandad shot 30WCF's out of a 32WCF when shells were hard to find. I wouldn't recommend it but it wouldn't be the end of the world. 

Now, a 308 in a 7-08 is a whole different story.--------SS


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Would you even be able to chamber a 308 in a 7-08?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nambaster said:


> Would you even be able to chamber a 308 in a 7-08?


I'm not sure if it'd chamber or not - I'd have to check a manual to see if the dimensions are all the same.

I've heard of a guy that ran into a nasty problem when he was shooting a 25-06 and a 280 I believe.... He got distracted and put the 280 into the 25-06 and pulled the trigger. I'm sure you can imagine what happened next!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The bigger ones don't fit in the smaller ones. And it really doesn't hurt much to shoot the smaller ones in the bigger ones. With a few exceptions. A 300 Whisper/blackout will chamber in a 223/5.56 chamber. and it will fire. once. I've picked up 9mm cases that were fired in a .40. and 17HMR from a 22mag. Some of the short rounds might chamber in the longer ones, like a 7-08 in a 270, 25-06 etc. I wouldn't want to be close if that were to happen.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A very long time ago I remember being with a group of people when someone fired a smaller caliber in a larger one accidently... I don't remember which calibers were used, probably a 270 through a 30-06 or something similar. I just remember a whole lot of shooting going at something (coyote or antelope... I remember it was out on the west desert) among a bunch of guys (I was too young to hunt), people yelling, cursing, grabbing shells and reloading. 

Someone grabbed something undersized that did chamber and apparently was held tight enough on the rim for the firing pin to strike properly... anywho, it did go off but it sounded clearly out of the norm. It wasn't able to build the pressure as you would expect. The bullet did exit the barrel. I cant remember if the case split or not. I remember a whole lot of laughing afterwards and accusations of stealing others ammo during the heat of reloading... and of course beers being passed around.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ive heard of guys shooting a .45LC out of 410 shotguns. Ive never dared to try since mine is a full choke, but given the popularity of the Judge revolver, I can see why people try.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a friend that killed a deer one year with a 300 Weatherby, the problem was that he was shooting 7mm Weatherby ammo out of it. He never looked at the head stamp on the ammo that he purchased at Sportsman's until after the hunt. He said that he didn't notice anything different when he pulled the trigger and the deer fell down. 

He is one of those shooters that fire his rifle only at animals once it is sighted in and a box of ammo will last him 5 or 6 years depending on how many shots he takes.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Would you even be able to chamber a 308 in a 7-08?


No, the bullet might get pushed in but the .308 neck is @ 0.015" over all-around and wont fit a normal 7mm-08 chamber. I'm not even going to try it. The inverse is true; a 7mm-08 chambers in a .308.

I hate resizing brass to another caliber; the wrong head stamp thing. I've done the 7mm-08 in a .308 and a 25-06 in a 30-06. They make a distinctive noise, lack recoil, and the bullet usually hits the paper sideways....and certain types of powder will throw a cool ball of fire out of the muzzle. 

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> ....and certain types of powder will throw a cool ball of fire out of the muzzle.


Sounds like my goose loads I used to load up when I was 14 using Herco powder. I wasnt super diligent in making sure the hulls were dry... stuff would clump and make for some impressive fireworks. There was no question which direction I was aiming when I'd shoot... :mrgreen:

I thought it was awesome, my dad would just shake his head and mutter to himself.

-DallanC


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I took my teenage cousin out to shoot his 30-06 one day and he accident grabbed his dad's 270 ammo. He loaded the rifle and shot at his target 100 yards away and hit about 10' to the right, his next round went 6' low and the third went 4'left. I was standing back laughing at the poor kid and his inability to shoot from a bench. He said he was steady so I checked his scope (it was fine) and I decided to shoot it to see if I would do better. Same results--all over the place. I figured he had a messed up scope and that's when I glance down at a few of the spent brass and noticed the head stamp. Man, I chewed his butt for that one.


----------

